# Coach of the Year?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Not too early to at least start talking about it. Frank Martin? Jim Boeheim? John Thompson III? Bo Ryan? Maybe you don't know just yet. Then who at least should be in the conversation?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

roy williams


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I'd give it to Mike Anderson of Missouri. Their three best players this year didn't even start last year and Lyons and Carroll carried that team on their back. They should have been at the bottom of the Big 12 on paper. He's developed those guys quickly and they've really bought into his style. A lot of people like Boeheim for this award but he's got a top 10 NBA pick and a senior heavy group.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> roy williams


Poor guy, having a losing conference season is as bad for him as it was for Haitians to have their families crushed in an earthquake.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Poor guy, having a losing conference season is as bad for him as it was for Haitians to have their families crushed in an earthquake.


You live out of context...


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

coolpohle said:


> I'd give it to Mike Anderson of Missouri. Their three best players this year didn't even start last year and Lyons and Carroll carried that team on their back. They should have been at the bottom of the Big 12 on paper. He's developed those guys quickly and they've really bought into his style. A lot of people like Boeheim for this award but he's got a top 10 NBA pick and a senior heavy group.


I don't think you should fault a guy for having great talent...he does recruit that talent. You can't have a guy that is strictly a recruiter as COY but Boeheim is a fine X's and O's coach as well. Especially since he specifically recruits guys to fit that 2-3 zone he employs.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> I'd give it to Mike Anderson of Missouri. Their three best players this year didn't even start last year and Lyons and Carroll carried that team on their back. They should have been at the bottom of the Big 12 on paper. He's developed those guys quickly and they've really bought into his style. A lot of people like Boeheim for this award but he's got a top 10 NBA pick and a senior heavy group.


Change senior heavy to experience laden and I agree. 5 upperclassmen with significant contributions certainly helps. 


Frank Martin, Mike Anderson, Boeheim, or Jay Wright either one works for me.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Jamie Dixon anyone???


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

^ Yes


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

I would definitely vote for Dixon or Martin, no doubt.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The top candidates for me are as follows

Jim Boeheim - Syracuse was picked sixth in the Big East and is likely to get a 1 seed.

John Calipari - Sure there is talent. But its young talent. To get this team to only lose 1 game to date is remarkable.

Steve Alford - New Mexico was predicted to be fifth in the MWC. They are now 25-3.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought mateer summed it up very well on how you should vote for Coach of the Year:

It's easy to see, to me at least, that Temple was completely underrated beforehand. Just because they exceeded expectations isn't reason enough to award Dunphy the COY. Yes, he's done a great job, but just because everybody underestimated the talent level at Temple, and there is plenty of it, doesn't mean he did a better job than Mooney or Mack.

If you could go back in time, knowing what you know now about the players at Temple, more people would have picked them higher. Same with Xavier. You don't get an award because people are bad at prognosticating and forecasting, you get it because of your contributions. 

Great post, and I think it's 100% accurate. It's also absolutely why Boeheim should not get this award. Yes, he's done a fine job, but why should he get the award? Because people didn't know how good Wes Johnson was going to be?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

At this point I'd have to concur about Jamie Dixon. The man is one of the best in the nation for sure and has done a really fine job this year. You want to know how much talent he has? They lost to Indiana in early December. Now look at them.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

I've never been quite sold on Dixon. Losing in the Elite 8 with their talent last year was disappointing. The year before they had a very good team and only won a game in the tourney. 

The loss to Indiana should be a knock on him, not a plus. Now we're supposed to praise him because people didn't know how good Wannamaker and Gibbs were before the season started? I'm gonna pass.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> I've never been quite sold on Dixon. Losing in the Elite 8 with their talent last year was disappointing. The year before they had a very good team and only won a game in the tourney.
> 
> The loss to Indiana should be a knock on him, not a plus. Now we're supposed to praise him because people didn't know how good Wannamaker and Gibbs were before the season started? I'm gonna pass.


Because they weren't that good. They lost to ****ing Indiana!

And in all fairness to Pitt last year, they lost to a 30 win Nova team on a buzzer beater.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

They were good. The game against Wichita St. is clear evidence of that. Them losing that game is a knock, not a plus.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

:laugh: CP you're just a Jamie Dixon hater. As a big PITT fan, i most definitely did not think they'd be ranked in the Top25 for the bulk of the year. I didn't think they would be the cellar dweller in the BE most talking heads predicted them to be. But if you think Jamie Dixon hasn't done a great job, you're crazy. 

They barely have a true point guard, (Ashton Gibbs is shooter/scorer so he's not one) Travon Woodall is coming along, but he's not there yet. He should get credit alone for turning Gary ****ing McGhee into a very useful Big, Gilbert Brown can actually dribble through traffic now to go along with his athleticsm and slashing prowess, unless of course you don't believe development is the effect of coaching. Hell, Their McDonalds All-American freshman still has miles of work to do into becoming a legit Big. 

They do it with defense, and they definitely weren't supposed to be in the Top 25, regardless if the talking heads underestimated their 'talent level'. That deserves some consideration, at the very least.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

As for Jamie Dixon in general, he's been a great regular season coach, but they have been disappointing come March. So i'll agree with you there. I exclude last year, they lost on a full-court, hell of a play, by Scottie to a very very good and scrappy Nova squad. The year before that was extremely disappointing losing to Drew Neitzel and MSU. 

Regardless, none of that should matter when the conversation is about Coach of the 'Year', meaning 'this' year.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Rather Unique said:


> As a big PITT fan, i most definitely did not think they'd be ranked in the Top25 for the bulk of the year. I didn't think they would be the cellar dweller in the BE most talking heads predicted them to be. But if you think Jamie Dixon hasn't done a great job, you're crazy.


That's my point. Just because you didn't think they'd be a top 25 team doesn't mean that he's done a great job. I'm not trying to say he hasn't done a good job, he certainly deserves credit, but the point is that it's OUR fault for not putting them as a top 25 team in the first place. COY should go more to the guy who's doing the most with the least talent versus the guy who's doing the best job based on preseason predictions. Bad predictions in the preseason doesn't make a guy a good or a bad coach.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

coolpohle said:


> That's my point. Just because you didn't think they'd be a top 25 team doesn't mean that he's done a great job. I'm not trying to say he hasn't done a good job, he certainly deserves credit, but the point is that it's OUR fault for not putting them as a top 25 team in the first place. COY should go more to the guy who's doing the most with the least talent versus the guy who's doing the best job based on preseason predictions. Bad predictions in the preseason doesn't make a guy a good or a bad coach.


i understand that, but Dixon and his staff is the reason they are playing this well right now. Not because we all just screwed the pooch and didn't see the talent. The only one who may have that case of talent overlooked by the majority of talking heads was Ashton Gibbs. The rest of the players were average as hell and developing into good/productive players buying into his system of unselfish ball movement offense, and aggressive man defense. IMO. NO ONE had this team in the Top25 the bulk of the year pre-season, you make it seem like most of the talking heads discounted them but a few knew there were diamonds in the rough, nobody not even a sometimes irrational PITT fan like myself (who saves a bracket each year to put em in the final 4) even thought they would do that. 

I'm not tryna discount other coaches from the conversation, just sayin that as of right now, he has as much run for COY as any other potential candidate. 

They're not even that much different than Mike Anderson and Mizzou, whom was your choice. Mizzou lost Lyons and Carroll who carried them, much like PITT lost Blair/Young/Fields who carried their squad. Mizzou's 3 best players didn't start last year, well 2, arguably 3 of PITTs best players didn't start last yr. either. You said on paper, Mizzou should be at the bottom of the Big12, well on paper, PITT should be at the bottom 1/3 of the BE, as most talking heads predicted. Same ****!! you just picked PITT w/ a different name & coach, you Jamie Dixon hater :laugh:


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So then who's more deserving than Dixon?


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

TM said:


> So then who's more deserving than Dixon?


I picked Mike Anderson earlier who I still like. I do like Bruce Pearl and Fran Dunphy as well. Matt Painter deserves consideration, too.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Going to have to go with Jamie Dixon. He lost two all-american level players and a very level-headed senior leader at the PG spot and he has his team in the top 25 again this year in the best conference in America.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Pitt doesnt play in the ACC...
I gotta go with Mike Anderson though Dixon and FMart are good choices


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

what about Bill Self? If KU can go though the Big 12 undefeated which perhaps the best conference is impressive


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Honestly, if there's a year that Self could actually win COY it's this year because no one is really exploding off the page. But still... with those players they really should be this good. Kansas is just amazing.


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

Fran Dunphy.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Even though you would probably say that even if Temple was playing terribly and underachieving thats a pretty good choice
He has gotten a lot with basically 3 pretty aite players and not much else... Those guys come to play D every game


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> what about Bill Self? If KU can go though the Big 12 undefeated which perhaps the best conference is impressive


No for the same reason we hate on roy williams for winning national titles with NBA talent all over the floor


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Brad Stevens.


----------



## JHG722 (Feb 7, 2009)

fjkdsi said:


> Even though you would probably say that even if Temple was playing terribly and underachieving


Um, no I wouldn't...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

If Alford can steal a win at the impossible, Jesus-fortified BYU homecourt tonight, I think he's the pick.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Alford's my pick as well. He's taken a team that was picked to be in the bottom half of the Mountain West and they are playing great ball. Limited talent. He has surrounded himself with a great assistant and offensive guru in former NBA assistant Craig Neal.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

If there's one thing New Mexico isn't lacking, it's talent. Alford certainly deserves credit for making them a top MWC team this year, but does he deserve COY because people didn't know how good Darington Hobson was going to be?


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I don't think enough can be said about what Scott Drew has done at Baylor.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Willo said:


> I don't think enough can be said about what Scott Drew has done at Baylor.


Drew's one of the best recruiters in the game. When it comes to X's and O's? Below average at best.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

coolpohle said:


> I picked Mike Anderson earlier who I still like.


I fail to understand what is different between your selection of Mike Anderson and the Jamie Dixon pick. 

Both coaches have done a whole lot with very little talent/experience.


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Jonathan Watters said:


> I fail to understand what is different between your selection of Mike Anderson and the Jamie Dixon pick.
> 
> Both coaches have done a whole lot with very little talent/experience.


I would go with Bruce Pearl now.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Jonathan Watters said:


> *I fail to understand what is different between your selection of Mike Anderson and the Jamie Dixon pick. *
> 
> Both coaches have done a whole lot with very little talent/experience.


I already brought that to his attention, still waiting on the response CP. Probably something about how PITT is very talented, yet nobody knew it, and Mizzou is overachieving.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

who else other than the athletic kid with dreads did Missouti lose from last year?


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

Leo Lyons, TM.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

coolpohle said:


> If there's one thing New Mexico isn't lacking, it's talent. Alford certainly deserves credit for making them a top MWC team this year, but does he deserve COY because people didn't know how good Darington Hobson was going to be?


If you're going to say that about Darington Hobson, then no coach is eligible for the award ever. Good teams will necessarily have good players. Hobson isn't exactly NBA bound, and at 15/9/4 it's not like he's winning games by himself.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

How about what Frank Martin has done at K-State?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ya, im still surprised more love hasn't been given to Martin. I'm still sticking with Martin or Dixon.

Bruce Pearl isn't going to get over-hyped is he after beating 2 #1's? :|


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I watched Tennessee take down both #1's, and I still can't believe it happened. 

Without any one of the following, they lose both games

- unbelievable play calling from Pearl
- some very average players making absurdly spectacular plays with the game on the line
- dumb luck

Simply put, an absolute clinic on how to win a game. 

I can't argue with Pearl for coach of the year, he deserves it for the two upsets alone.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

2 home wins? just because they were vs #1??


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am surpised most people vote COY where the coach turn around a program or go from a mid team in a conference to a a winning team. I thinkCOY should be beyond that critiia


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

After that huge win last Thursday night, Pitt secured the #4 seed in the Big East.

There's no way anyone else deserves this award more than Dixon.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TM said:


> After that huge win last Thursday night, Pitt secured the #4 seed in the Big East.
> 
> There's no way anyone else deserves this award more than Dixon.


Pitt got the 2 seed, and yes Jamie Dixon is the coach of the year.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

TM said:


> After that huge win last Thursday night, Pitt secured the #4 seed in the Big East.
> 
> There's no way anyone else deserves this award more than Dixon.





bball2223 said:


> Pitt got the 2 seed, and yes Jamie Dixon is the coach of the year.


i like this. 

There really are a bunch of good candidates for this award this year. Have a gut feeling that Boeheim is gonna win it tho.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Pitt got the 2 seed, and yes Jamie Dixon is the coach of the year.


ah, my bad. that was friday morning when i heard they had the 4th seed. so the tie-breakers reulted in them getting the 2 seed? wow. impressive.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Steve Alford by a mile.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

BlueBaron said:


> Steve Alford by a mile.


If they win the MWC tourney and secure a #2 seed, I'm not sure who has a better case.


----------



## Zoukmaster (Mar 9, 2010)

RebelSun said:


> If they win the MWC tourney and secure a #2 seed, I'm not sure who has a better case.


As a huge Lobo fan, would love to agree. I think he has the credentials to be in the consideration definitely.

I think Frank Martin definitely warrants a lot of love, as does Painter. Scott Drew I think has done more for his program than any one coach out there today, except maybe Mark Few. Baylor was in dire straits thanks to Bliss, but now they are a legit team.

Guys like Boeheim, Dixon, etc. are also decent choices, but I think they've had much more to work with in terms of talent than Alford, Martin and Drew. Still, as much as I'd like to say one of those latter three guys gets it, I think it'll go to Boeheim.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Gary Williams *


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

HB said:


> *Gary Williams *


Another acceptable choice.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Gary Williams is a good choice but he won't get it.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Willo said:


> Brad Stevens.


Just sayin


----------

